# Swedish: stekarna (slang)



## María Madrid

Han säljar kokain till *stekarna*. 

Jag förstår att stekarna blir ungefär som posh killar. Men riktiga eller såna som bara låtsas att ha en massa pengar att lägga på fina kläder och sånt?

Det är ju så länge sedan jag flyttade från Sverige att jag hänger inte riktigt med så mycket slang och nya ord så behöver jag lite hjälp med det här!


----------



## jonquiliser

Ingen aning, men det låter som nån som bränt sig illa i solen.


----------



## María Madrid

LOL, kanske för att de har solat för mycket på solarium? 

Det ska vara något ganska nytt, antagligen. Mina kompisar var på semester på Gotland och sa att de var "stekholmare" men det var ingen som fattade. Någon som vet? Tack!


----------



## jompa

Har aldrig hört talas om det heller, men ofta finns det nya slangord som försvinner så snabbt som dem skapas--speciellt från Stockholm.


----------



## Neutrino

Så här säger wikipedia:

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stekare


----------



## María Madrid

Tack Neutrino. Jo, jag fattade att det var ungefär som "posh". Jag undrade bara om man menar rikitigt posh eller sådana som låtsas vara det. Det ser ut som om de handlar om riktiga Stureplankillar, om man säger så (iaf efter beskrivningen, för killen på videon kunde inte vara löjligare)

Ett stort tack till alla!


----------



## jompa

Nu fattar jag meningen. Komiskt! Jag vet precis vilken typ kille beskrivas. Tack Neutrino.


----------



## The Traductor

Brorsan och hans polare säger "schtekare"... En sån där med kotlettfrilla (backslick!), gymmad, morotsbränna och rosa polo. Men man behöver inte vara "överklass" eller östermalmare, det finns många som skulle kunna kallas för stekare runtom i landet... 
Rent etymologiskt kommer "stekare" från att steka som alltså är stockholmska för att sola.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hej Traductor! "Att steka sig i solen" är nog vanligt annenstans än i Stockholm också .


----------



## The Traductor

Hej Jonquiliser,
Alldeles riktigt, men det räcker med att säga "steka". Att det sker i solen är underförstått, på samma sätt som det är underförstått att en stekare har stekt "fett".
Man kan säga t.ex: "Jag har tokstekt på Tofta!", "Igår stekte vi fett på playan!"
; )


----------



## jonquiliser

Mm. Får alltid rysningar av de där uttrycken...!


----------



## The Traductor

Ja, det är inte Stagnelius precis...


----------



## jonquiliser

Mja jo alltså jag tänker väl inte att man borde prata som nån diktare, men bilden av stekt fett ... hu.


----------



## The Traductor

Hej Jonquiliser,
Fett är ett adverb i "Vi stekte fett...". Betyder vi stekte hårt, mycket, intensivt. Fett är ett vanligt förekommande förstärkningsord hos svenska ungdomar, t.ex. "Fett bra!" d.v.s. väldigt bra, jättebra.


----------



## jonquiliser

Jo, men bilden som frammanas är just i den bokstavliga betydelsen av _steka_ och _fett_ .


----------



## The Traductor

Det beror helt och hållet på betoningen; dessa uttryck sällan förekommer i skrift... En bratt från stocken skulle inte säga "stekte FETT"" utan "STEKTE fett!" eller "STEKTE-FETT" (betoningen med stora bokstäver).


----------



## Tjahzi

Instämmer helt med föregående talare.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

María Madrid said:


> Jag undrade bara om man menar rikitigt posh eller sådana som låtsas vara det.


Min tolkning av termen är att en "äkta" stekare måste ha gott om pengar för att kunna finansiera sina märkeskläder, -solglasögon och livsstil i övrigt. Givetvis kan man klä ut sig till stekare med billiga märkeskopior från Kina, men man blir förmodligen då stämplad som "wannabe" och bör inte visa sig på Stureplan... 

/Wilma


----------



## Sepia

Findes der et dansk (eller Koebenhavnsk) modstykke til 

"stekare"?


----------

